# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  I wish I had some amazing topic to get this forum moving...

## Duck_Waters

No one talks lol. I guess there aren't too many people studying Russian AND Japanese and how would you end up here if you were studying Japanese and not Russian... 
Hmmm...maybe once the semester starts up I'll have thought-provoking questions or...something lol... 
ええと。。。 
元気がいちばん好きなきょうかしょと思います。 
*sigh* 
~dUcK!

----------


## ST

Energy thinks the most favorite today or ???   ::

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

believe it or not, i'm studying both russian and japanese (and german)  ::  in fact, i'm american, but i'm living in Japan now.   

> 元気がいちばん好きなきょうかしょと思います。

 元気が一番好きな教科書と思います。 - You think health is your favorite textbook?  ::

----------


## ST

hm, here i found interesting topic...may be everybody already read it, but i see it for a first time: http://www.komi.com/japanese/from_int/leafning.html

----------


## MOG

I don’t think it’s interesting, makes me feel that he’s just making fun of Japanese. He doesn’t seem to know Japanese language, people and culture well. He’s just making his opinion out of his own poor experience with prejudice and is not considering Japanese point of view. Even it looks like a mere jumble of rumor on Japanese. It’s better to read some manga, I think. And he seems just don’t know what it is to learn foreign language and culture. It requires fresh and liberal curiosity to understand correctly, patience to keep efforts making progress steadily. Anyway, here’s just what’ve I found. http://bhn.jpn.org/nippon/index.html
‘bout Russia http://bhn.jpn.org/others/reibun.html 
From “13 Secrets for Speaking Fluent Japanese” hypothesis http://bhn.jpn.org/fugumanga/ http://www.speaking-japanese.com/tv/tv.html

----------


## ST

бедный мужик, зачем он съел фугу?  :: 
かわいそう男...なぜ彼は河豚を食べましたか?

----------


## MOG

Потому что они подумали, что если это дорого, то безопасно  ::   лол грусть не надо, это шутка  ::

----------

